# ACS document collection - Please check



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,


Thanks for sharing such a good experience from evryone on this forum. I am basically from Gurgaon.


ACS Documents




Resume in the proper required format( Notarized )
Passport Copy ( Notarized )
10th Certificate ( Notarized )
12th Certificate ( Notarized )
B.E. Elec & Comm Marksheets for 8 Semesters ( Notarized )
B.E. graduation degree ( Notarized )

Professional Industry Certification ( 5 in number ( Notarized ) )

1st employement
i.) Offer letter ( Notarized )
ii.) 11 months Salary Slip ( Notarized )
iii.) Reiliving Letter ( Notarized )
iv.) Experience Letter ( Notarized )
v.) Full and Final Letter ( Notarized )
Vi.) 2 reference from senior on A4 paper with job Roles ( Notarized )
vii) Statuary Self Declaration with job roles ( Notarized )
viii.) Appreciation mail and certificate from Service delivery manager


2nd employement
i.) Offer letter ( Notarized )
ii.) 11 months Salary Slip ( Notarized )
iii.) Reiliving Letter ( Notarized )
iv.) Experience Letter ( Notarized )
v.) Full and Final Letter ( Notarized )
Vi.) 2 reference from senior on A4 paper with job Roles ( Notarized )
vii) Statuary Self Declaration with job roles ( Notarized )
viii.) bank Statement for 11 months ( Notarized )



3rd employement
i.) Offer letter ( Notarized )
ii.) 13 months Salary Slip ( Notarized )
iii.) Reiliving Letter ( Notarized )
iv.) Experience Letter ( Notarized )
v.) Full and Final Letter ( Notarized )
Vi.) 2 reference from senior on A4 paper with job Roles (One of them Country Head) ( Notarized )
vii) Statuary Self Declaration with job roles ( Notarized )
Viii.) Bank Statement for 12 months ( Notarized )



4th employement ( Current )
i.) Offer letter ( Notarized )
ii.) 4 months Salary Slip ( Notarized )
iii.) 2 reference from Collegues from different project (as we have a 2member team and other guy is supervisor) on A4 paper with job Roles ( Notarized )
iV.) Statuary Self Declaration with job roles ( Notarized )
V.) Aprreciateion mail from Client ( Notarized )
vi.) Appreciateion mail from SDM, Country lead, Seniro Manager ( Notarized )
vii.) Bank Statement for last 5 months ( Notarized )




One more question as given by anjali in one of the recent post, can we submited single statutory Self decalartion for all companies





I would request all seniors to please advice if it is sufficient ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Senior's Please advice..


Anj coolsnake please suggest


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Seniors Please help..


I am running short of time and looking to apply 2moro or day after 2moro...


Please help out... and how many toal no of pages can we attach in the online application of ACS and How many total can we send as a hard copy


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Resume in the proper required format( Notarized )


The resume and payslips need not be notarized.

Also, it will be a good idea to include an organizational chart to support the reference letters. 
This should be signed by the referrer's supervisor.

HTH


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> The resume and payslips need not be notarized.
> 
> Also, it will be a good idea to include an organizational chart to support the reference letters.
> This should be signed by the referrer's supervisor.
> ...





Thanks HTH... Rest is all good ? anything else required ? 

please suggest


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> The resume and payslips need not be notarized.
> 
> Also, it will be a good idea to include an organizational chart to support the reference letters.
> This should be signed by the referrer's supervisor.
> ...



I think Org chart would not be possible... coz i had worked in really big organization and supervisors would not be ready to sign it... coz they may not be knowing me... people change companies and new people come into there place... My second orginization manager is in US working as a freelancer... (Just an example)

Does org chart make a big difference


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Seniors Please help..
> 
> 
> I am running short of time and looking to apply 2moro or day after 2moro...
> ...


I don't think there's a limit to the number of pages you can attach or send. 
However, the online form doesn't accept docs over 5MB (I think). 
This thread has details of how I managed to reduce the size of docs.

Further, it would be a nice idea to start your online application right now. 
Once you fill in certain mandatory fields, you may save the application. 
You get an Application ID and Password to your email on doing this. 
This can be used to retrieve your application for 30 days.
This will give you a chance to look at how many docs you can attach, what details are required and all such details.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I think Org chart would not be possible... coz i had worked in really big organization and supervisors would not be ready to sign it... coz they may not be knowing me... people change companies and new people come into there place... My second orginization manager is in US working as a freelancer... (Just an example)
> 
> Does org chart make a big difference


The size of the org doesn't really matter. 
We just need two / three levels above you and one / two levels below you (if any). 
Hope your supervisor and his supervisor knows you 

Again, these people are the ones who were managing you during your tenure in the organization and not the ones managing the team now.
So the new people coming in may not be a problem.

Further, if your second organizational manager is in the US, send him the org chart and request him to take a print, sign it n send back a scanned copy.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> The size of the org doesn't really matter.
> We just need two / three levels above you and one / two levels below you (if any).
> Hope your supervisor and his supervisor knows you
> 
> ...






Thanks sgk123....... Overall the document list i gave is ok ? i should go ahead and submit it ? anything else required ?


----------



## abba12 (Apr 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a good experience from evryone on this forum. I am basically from Gurgaon.
> ...


----------



## abba12 (Apr 16, 2012)

What is that 10th and 12th certificate?


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> 10th Certificate ( Notarized )
> 12th Certificate ( Notarized )


Also, these are not required.
Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

abba12 said:


> What is that 10th and 12th certificate?


These are the school leaving certifcates in India.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

abba12 said:


> What is that 10th and 12th certificate?




10th is a 10th Standard Exam ( Secondary Schooling )
12th is again schooling exam ( Higher Secondary Schooling)


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone..


One more think.. is it ok to submit one stat decalartion like what anj hase posted in one of the sticky... or 4 stat dec for 4 organisation ?

also i was only able to manage reference from seniors on A$ sheet not on stamp paper...

ANJ.. Please suggest...


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a good experience from evryone on this forum. I am basically from Gurgaon.
> 
> ...


Why is the bank statement required? It not asked for in the application check list.

Also I think they have specifically mentioned statuary self declaration is no longer accepted.

Also, I am too applying for the same very soon. Documents almost ready - lets talk and see if we can help each other. Cheers!

Pm me your phone number and let's talk.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Timus attach their business cards and company ID cards, that would suffice. 

Foxybagga bank statement is not amongst the required documents but it just supports the salary slips. the mroe you give to support your CV, the better.

I am not sure about what you said regarding self declaration not being accepted, we got skill assessment 3 years back and that time it worked.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

*Cheers!*



anj1976 said:


> Timus attach their business cards and company ID cards, that would suffice.
> 
> Foxybagga bank statement is not amongst the required documents but it just supports the salary slips. the mroe you give to support your CV, the better.
> 
> I am not sure about what you said regarding self declaration not being accepted, we got skill assessment 3 years back and that time it worked.


I understand. I have attached the recent checklist and as mentioned

*Please Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of statutory declarations cannot be accepted as evidence of employment.*​
So that means earlier we used to give a notarized document as you had mentioned earlier in a thread that we ourselves used to sign - now the colleague or senior has to sign that same. 

Is is correct? Or am I doing something wrong in my application...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no from what i remember, when we applied, that time as well it was teh same about stat dec, just that if you are providing enough supporting documents you do not have to worry too much about few mandatory things like company hierarchy and manager's reference, everyone knows it is not always possible to ask your sr. to provide a reference, it will be like hammering your own had if you tell the manager you are preparing to leave the organisation.

my husband asked his manager for reference and the smartypants said on a condition that you increase the notice period from one month to 3 months .. and as I mentioned in my earlier posts, w gave so much that even a child would have figured this man works for X organisation . Try not to omit any document just because you feel it is relevant, just give it


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

> we gave so much that even a child would have figured this man works for X organization. Try not to omit any document just because you feel it is relevant, just give it


lol kudos. I will try doing the same. Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry, i meant irrelevant ..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Timus attach their business cards and company ID cards, that would suffice.
> 
> Foxybagga bank statement is not amongst the required documents but it just supports the salary slips. the mroe you give to support your CV, the better.
> 
> I am not sure about what you said regarding self declaration not being accepted, we got skill assessment 3 years back and that time it worked.



Thanks Anj, 

I had managed to get 8 references on A4 paper, 2 each from 4 organization.

Out of 8 i had manaed to get 4 people's Business card...

and 2 references from my first org have switched job and one of them is working now with my second org...

will there reference be still considered?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not sure, but i dont see any harm in attaching them. in my knowledge the references are required from current job, isnt it?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I am not sure, but i dont see any harm in attaching them. in my knowledge the references are required from current job, isnt it?



Thanks Anj,


one last thing..

For Online Application when we attach scanned document. Can i attached the scanned coloured document (with notarized) ?

And when i am sending hard copy of documents can i send black and white photocopy ( Notarized ) for all the documents ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Anj,
> 
> 
> one last thing..
> ...


Hard copies should be B&W with notarized


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hard copies should be B&W with notarized



Thanks indian


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hard copies should be B&W with notarized



A4 sheet reference letter should be photo copy notarized ? or we can send the original coloured notarized copy ?


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> A4 sheet reference letter should be photo copy notarized ? or we can send the original colored notarized copy ?


Touch wood but if the original gets misplaced you would need to do the whole process again. I believe a copy that is notarized should be okay.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

foxybagga said:


> Touch wood but if the original gets misplaced you would need to do the whole process again. I believe a copy that is notarized should be okay.




Please can somebody answer this ?


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Please can somebody answer this ?


Yeah, do get a confirmation on this - seniors please help. I just know that whenever I have applied for a Visa etc. I never gave original documentation - only attested photocopies of the original which are considered equal to original.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

don't send any originals especially employment references since they're very hard to get! Just photocopy and notarize them, scan the notarized copy and upload online, then send the notarized copy via post


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> don't send any originals especially employment references since they're very hard to get! Just photocopy and notarize them, scan the notarized copy and upload online, then send the notarized copy via post



Thanks TheEndofDays


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently working as Sr. Software Developer in Chandigarh with around 5.5 yrs of relevant experience. I am applying for Skill Assessment under 261312 (Developer Programmer).

I have worked with 2 companies prior working in my current company, which is a 3rd company I am working with. 

I would really appreciate if you could share couple of formats/actual of

i.) Reliving Letter 
ii.) Experience Letter
iii.) Statuary Self Declaration with job roles (high priority)
iv) Reference from senior

Please provide them ASAPso that I can apply for skill assessment.

--
Thanks


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working as Sr. Software Developer in Chandigarh with around 5.5 yrs of relevant experience. I am applying for Skill Assessment under 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> 
> ...


Relieving and Experience Letters as company specific

Statuary declaration is given in this forum and also on Australian government website.

Reference - nothing tough.

I xyz have worked with mr. Gupta from date to date on the below mentioned projects at company

Project 1
Project 2

To my knowledge the roles and duties performed by mr. Gupta are as below

Software developer duties

Standard closing and Signature.


----------



## avin (Apr 19, 2012)

hi guys i a software engineer from hyderabad and i want to apply for ACS SO I need help in self stat dec because my job would be in risk if my bosses come to know that i am in immigration trails. so can anyone please help me in preparing stat dec and what a documents do i need to support it


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Should ACS Stat declaration and reference later Notarization should have a red colour stamp written as for visa purpose only ?


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

*stamp preview*



timus17 said:


> Should ACS Stat declaration and reference later Notarization should have a red colour stamp written as for visa purpose only ?


I have found this ATTACHED stamp on all documents - have a look.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Please senior can you help out with regard to Stamp for notarizing the document ? and when we are sending hardcopy of documents can we staple the papers or pin them ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Please senior can you help out with regard to Stamp for notarizing the document ? and when we are sending hardcopy of documents can we staple the papers or pin them ?



Any suggestion... Senior ?


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

timus17 said:


> Any suggestion... Senior ?


Hi... Notarization would generally come with a red seal saying 'true copy'. And the seal of the notary includes his name, designation, notary no. etc. Make sure he signs it. You can go to any court in India and u shuld get enough authorized people to do it on payment of a small fee. I haven't had any seal of that sort on my docs, which u have shown here. Also u need to write the words 'certified true copy of original' on each doc. Notary won't write this for u.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

something I noticed just now - that red stamp was on the documents also going in for the PR application... to the embassy

for ACS - regular notary stamp would do but then would you then get this red stamp again when sending these documents to the embassy for the PR???

confused.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I wasted my 2500 rupees... got all the documents notarized... and none f them have red stamp or red seal... nor they have Certified True Copy written on them....


ANJ.... Please reply


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I think I wasted my 2500 rupees... got all the documents notarized... and none f them have red stamp or red seal... nor they have Certified True Copy written on them....
> 
> 
> ANJ.... Please reply


 Sorry to jump in...
Even the documents I submitted to ACS was without red seal and Certified True copy. But no issues and I got my ACS +ve. Even I submitted the copy of the same notarized doc for DIAC as well - as proof of my roles and responsibilities. I guess u shudnt be worrying about that..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

louisam said:


> Sorry to jump in...
> Even the documents I submitted to ACS was without red seal and Certified True copy. But no issues and I got my ACS +ve. Even I submitted the copy of the same notarized doc for DIAC as well - as proof of my roles and responsibilities. I guess u shudnt be worrying about that..




When did you apply for ACS and when did you got the +ve assessement


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Can we pin the hardcopy documents and send it to ACS ?

Or can we staple them ?


Please advice


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

timus17 said:


> Can we pin the hardcopy documents and send it to ACS ?
> 
> Or can we staple them ?
> 
> Please advice


I used the U shaped pins. I also stacked them in the same order as I filled the form so that it's convenient for the officer. 

Do not staple the entire bunch, only staple single documents. I mean, like your CV, which is more than a page. 

Vijay.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

timus17 said:


> When did you apply for ACS and when did you got the +ve assessement


ACS Applied: 11th Apr 2011 
ACS Approved: 8th Aug 2011

been a long wait...I dint have anything on company letter-head ...only notarized docs..Even had to submit the org chart depicting my managers position...so was keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

In Online ACS application ...

Where do we upload the expereince letter resignation letter ?

In the relevant experince we have only 3 attachment option.. ( stat decalartion, reference, org chart )....


In personal Detail we have biography and CV option.. Where we require to upload expereince letters and offer lteer's and eveyrhting...?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> In Online ACS application ...
> 
> Where do we upload the expereince letter resignation letter ?
> 
> ...




Seniors Plz advice ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Seniors Plz advice ?


I uploaded all in *Reference *attachment type. Unless it is Statutory or organization chart.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> I uploaded all in *Reference *attachment type. Unless it is Statutory or organization chart.


Thanks indian01, It does make sense...


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

timus17 said:


> Thanks indian01, It does make sense...


So where would you upload payslips and bank statements. I did not upload those. Do we email them when CO asks for them?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

bangalg said:


> So where would you upload payslips and bank statements. I did not upload those. Do we email them when CO asks for them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I added single company and then there itself I added all documents related to that company, all the file names are self-explanatory, and additionally the packet I have made, I have all docs notarized ( payslips, offer letter, relieving letter, full n final letter, bonus letter, promotion letters, H1B petitions, W2 and Tax statements) and sending the hard copies as well. 

I hope it is correct way or else I can only wait and see if CO has anything to say.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> I added single company and then there itself I added all documents related to that company, all the file names are self-explanatory, and additionally the packet I have made, I have all docs notarized ( payslips, offer letter, relieving letter, full n final letter, bonus letter, promotion letters, H1B petitions, W2 and Tax statements) and sending the hard copies as well.
> 
> I hope it is correct way or else I can only wait and see if CO has anything to say.




What i did is.. I added a 1st company and then added one or max 2 pdf file... 
Each pdf file contains in sequence offer letter, appreciation letter, resignation letter, experience ltter , full and final letter, payslip and references.



Actually i combined all these documents in to pdf file of not more then 4 MB each and then uploaded it


----------

